# Newbie



## teapot8910 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi all 

I got diagnosed as Type 1 last August and had my first anniversary on the 25th. Found this site today and so far found it really useful! Still getting used to all the jargon, so any advice/links would be appreciated! thank youxx


----------



## shiv (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi teapot! Sorry to hear about your diagnosis, but welcome to the forum. The jargon you'll soon pick up on (and please please ask if someone says something you're unsure of!). Best thing you can do with most things to do with diabetes is just ask! I've had it for 19 years and still have questions.


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Teapot (love the name).
Welcome to the forum. I am type 2 diagnosed in June, but have learnt so much and made so  many friends. I am sure you will do the same.


----------



## teapot8910 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Shiv, I think I've just started following you on blogspot! 

Thanks Lucy  I don't really know anyone who has diabetes near me, its always someone's mum or uncle so I'm hoping to make a few new friends on here xx


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 29, 2010)

You do now Teapot! There's lots of us and I am sure we will all hopefully be considered your friends before too long.

Remember the golden rule - no question is too silly!!


----------



## getcarter76 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello teapot welcome to the forum....as others have said this forum is a godsend and you will have loadsa friends in no time 

I recently went to a diabetes meet up which happened near to me and met some lovely people (you all know who you are ). You may find that something happens near you which is always good to meet up with likeminded people and compare notes as they say.

Any questions re anything just ask...and if you ever need to offload we are all here for that too....

Bernie xx


----------



## Andy HB (Aug 29, 2010)

A big welcome from me too.

There is plenty of advice available on the sticky in the Newbie section that is well worth a look.

Andy


----------



## Steff (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi and welcome to the forum.x


----------



## julieann (Aug 30, 2010)

hi teapot, 

i'm also new. Got diagnosed a week ago after having blood tests for something else!!!  Still can't get my head round it.  Hopefully talking on here will help.


----------



## teapot8910 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi Julieann - I only joined yesterday but have already found lots of stuff to help! The links section especially and recipes looks good too.
Takes a while to get used to it all but it sinks in eventually


----------



## julieann (Aug 30, 2010)

Can I ask you how old you are as i'm only 31 and was told this is quite young for type 2 diabetes.

How did you deal with it in the beginning as at the moment i'm up and down and constantly worrying about the future and what else could go wrong.


----------



## teapot8910 (Aug 30, 2010)

I was 20 when diagnosed and am 21 now, so I've had just over a year with it.

I was in shock for a few weeks afterwards but then everything started sinking in. I got  upset at the thought of 4 injections a day for the rest of my life but I'm pretty much used to it now. Obviously have bad days where I get very frustrated but hopefully that'll get better in time x


----------



## julieann (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow I thought I was young can't imagine having to inject that young but like you say you adapt.  Does this effect your day to day life as I feel as if my life will revolve around my diet and I won't be able to enjoy food as before.

Do people treat you any different?  As i've been signed off work at the moment since being diagnosed due to how I reacted and i'm on other medication (only temporary) for a psorisis condition I have so it's all good at the moment ha ha its either all or nothing with me.  So i'm worried how people will react at work towards me.


----------



## teapot8910 (Aug 30, 2010)

It does change things but once you get used to it all you find you're able to have different things. For the first few months I was petrified of eating anything I used to eat but now I just adjust accordingly. Don't get it right all the time but it's a learning curve 

The people I work with are great, they don't fully understand it and if there are any cakes/sweets around they always ask if I can eat them. They do get protective if we're out for a meal/few drinks which can be quite funny! Most of them are just interested in what I have to do etc so I'm sure your colleagues won't treat you any differently x


----------



## Robster65 (Aug 30, 2010)

HI teapot. Welcome from me too. A lot of the jargon is new to some of us oldies too.

Rob


----------



## PhilT (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi Teapot, welcome to the forum.


----------



## cazscot (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi, Teapot welcome to the forum.  I am T2 and just about to come up to my first anniversary as well


----------



## aimeelouise1989 (Sep 5, 2010)

teapot8910 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I got diagnosed as Type 1 last August and had my first anniversary on the 25th. Found this site today and so far found it really useful! Still getting used to all the jargon, so any advice/links would be appreciated! thank youxx



hey teapot

our stories are soo similar! on 25th june 2009 i was diagnosed with type one a few weeks before my 20th and i only recently found this site. already ive made some good pals and everyone always leaves kind messages

i know what you're going through and trust me - it will always get better


----------



## teapot8910 (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks guys! ^_^

x


----------



## Estellaa (Sep 7, 2010)

Hello TeaPot, welcome to the forum.
i only joined like a couple of weeks ago but the people on here are brilliant.
I've had diabetes for 9ish years 
xx


----------



## teapot8910 (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks Estella 

Do you find it easier dealing with diabetes now your older? xx


----------



## D_G (Sep 7, 2010)

teapot8910 said:


> I was 20 when diagnosed and am 21 now, so I've had just over a year with it.
> 
> I was in shock for a few weeks afterwards but then everything started sinking in. I got  upset at the thought of 4 injections a day for the rest of my life but I'm pretty much used to it now. Obviously have bad days where I get very frustrated but hopefully that'll get better in time x



Hiya teapot and welcome to the forum 

I was 21 when i was diagnosed and am now 22 will be my 1 year anniversary in february! if u want to talk to someone of similar age feel free to pm me or add me on the facebook if u have it  

This forum was a godsend to me after my difficult diagnosis im glad you have now found us! x


----------



## Estellaa (Sep 7, 2010)

I find it easier dealing with it, but at the moment i am having difficulty getting it to what it should be.
I know the reasons why and what to do, its just the will power to do it i am lacking.
How are you finding it, what medication are you on?


----------



## teapot8910 (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks DG, think I'm following you on blogspot!  I was going to pick human pin cushion too!!

I'm on multiple injections of NovoRapid and Lantus too Estella. At the minute I'm getting 6-10 from lunch onwards but am getting higher readings in the morning =/

xx


----------

